# Installing 9.1 on a MacBook (general info)



## ven (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi all,

After trying out almost everything possible (and banging my head on my MacBook (yeah, I am a newbie BTW)), this is how I installed FreeBSD 9.1 on my MacBook 3.1 (black):

https://glenbarber.us/2011/11/12/Dual-Booting-OS-X-and-FreeBSD-9.html

I guess it should work on any MacBook (if the hardware supports it). NOTE: In rEFIt, I did NOT sync GPT and MBR post-installation. Just let them be and everything should be fine.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Ven.


----------

